# AKIOS - Price List



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

656CS retail $139.99 
656CTM, 656CSM, 757CS and 757CT retail $ 149.99 
757CTM retail $159.99
656SCM (shuttle) retail $249.99 

CS = levelwind
CTM = No levelwind with mag
CSM = Levelwind with mag
SCM = Shuttle, No levelwind with mag

I have all of the CT's including shuttle in stock. i have immediate availability on the CS's as well.

Tommy


----------



## beach#r (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Tommy,

Can you give us a review of the 656SCM? How will it mate up with my 13' Cast Pro 6-10?

Best regards,

Carl in New Bern


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I haven't had the chance yet to cast the 656CSM. I'm not real big on levelwinds (just my preference, nothing wrong with them). The reel should perform great with the 6-10, but the CTM will give you a little more distance.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy, I understand the spindle on the Shuttle 656 SCM is larger in diameter (more robust) than the 6500......how do the gears compare?


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

i took mine apart to do some comparing. the shuttle and abu use same size bearings 4x10x4mm. the axle shaft on the shuttle is 4mm diameter out to the end on left side while abu steps it down to 3mm. right side of shuttle shaft steps down to approximately 3.2mm through pinion gear and then 3mm through bushing to the end. abu right side steps down to 3mm through pinion and hole in sideplate. gear ratio is 5.3 to 1 in both. height, diameter, number of teeth, and pitch are identical. drag washers and plates are interchangeable. the drag washers in the shuttle are some type of waffled carbon material. the drag feels stronger on the shuttle than the abu. the reels are similar in design and feel. the shuttle casts farther probably because the spool is lighter than the abu.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

psychonerdbeast said:


> i took mine apart to do some comparing. the shuttle and abu use same size bearings 4x10x4mm. the axle shaft on the shuttle is 4mm diameter out to the end on left side while abu steps it down to 3mm. right side of shuttle shaft steps down to approximately 3.2mm through pinion gear and then 3mm through bushing to the end. abu right side steps down to 3mm through pinion and hole in sideplate. gear ratio is 5.3 to 1 in both. height, diameter, number of teeth, and pitch are identical. drag washers and plates are interchangeable. the drag washers in the shuttle are some type of waffled carbon material. the drag feels stronger on the shuttle than the abu. the reels are similar in design and feel. the shuttle casts farther probably because the spool is lighter than the abu.


Thanks for the breakdown.

Tommy, why are the Shuttlles so much more expensive than the others. And also, when can we expect the lefties? I have heard a pretty solid romour...

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Darren,

The one pc aluminum frame is the reason for the additional cost of the Shuttle. 

I don't have a date on the lefty reels but I understand that they are coming.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Psychonerdbeast. Nice breakdown.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Psycho.....terrific explanation thank you.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Tommy, The 656CTM... How does that Clicker Sound??


----------

